# How to Refresh TCP/IP in Win 7?



## rrrld (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello

How do you refresh TCP/IP in Windows 7?

Is there a command line command eg netsh that you use in Xp/Vista?

Please outline step by step.

Thanks.


----------



## fwbflash (Nov 20, 2009)

goto Start Programs>Accesories>Command Prompt

once in command prompt window, the command to release and renew your TCP/IP address/settings is:

ipconfig /release

ipconfig /renew

For other ipconfig command line parameters, type:

ipconfig /?

...and it will give a listing of relevant command line params and an explanation of each.

Hope this helps...if not you are welcome to hit me up here or with an email.


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

NETSH commands:

netsh interface reset all - clears interface information
*netsh interface ip reset - clears ip settings* (Resets TCP/IP)
netsh winsock reset - resets winsock catalog

Beware of these commands!

Reseting your winsock deletes all third party LSP which some antivirus/firewall programs use

Reseting your ip delete any custom ip settings such as static ip address, dns servers, and any user defined tcp parameters


----------



## rrrld (Nov 20, 2009)

thanks for that 

however, i was wondering if there was a netsh specific command for windows 7 to refresh tcp/ip


----------



## Kemicaze (Nov 19, 2009)

The commands haven't changed much from XP/Vista to Win7... It's basially the same commands!


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

The only commands I have noticed changing are additional Ipv6 commands, because now ipv6 is turned on by default in Vista/Windows 7.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is this what you're looking for?

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

netsh winsock reset resets the winsock configuration to default settings

netsh winsock reset catalog rebuilds the winsock keys (this is the command that will delete any custom LSP's some third party softwares add, you will have to reinstall the software)

This one documented for XP thru Vista, I assume it works for W7, will rebuild the tcp/ip protocol without removing custom LSP's. Creates a log on the root of C. It rewrites these 2 registry keys
SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\ 
SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\DHCP\Parameters\

netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt

.


----------

